# PFL Measurements



## FaceandHFD (Mar 29, 2019)

Measured *palbebral fissure legnth* based on average iris length for males which is 11.77mm(+/- .37mm)







PFL= 31mm (+/- 1mm)




PFL= 29mm (+/- 1mm)




PFL = 32.5mm +/- 1





PFL =29mm (+/- 1mm)





PFL= 28mm (+/- 1mm)

Mine is 30mm tbh

Seems like you dont need abnormally big pfl for hunter eyes. how vertically narrow your eyes are matters more.
@theropeking


----------



## Coping (Mar 29, 2019)

How are you measuring those from pics? I’m pre sure gandys and some of those others are higher than that, 30-31mm is average, those guys def have noticeably above average prob 35+ which is top percentiles


----------



## FaceandHFD (Mar 29, 2019)

Coping said:


> How are you measuring those from pics? I’m pre sure gandys and some of those others are higher than that, 30-31mm is average, those guys def have noticeably above average prob 35+ which is top percentiles



PFL = (PFL in pic / iris diameter in pic) * average iris diameter


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 30, 2019)

Yeah you're measuring these wrong ngl. Almost all of them have considerably higher for sure. Mine is 36 mm ish and Gandy's looks significantly wider.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Mar 30, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Yeah you're measuring these wrong ngl. Almost all of them have considerably higher for sure. Mine is 36 mm ish and Gandy's looks significantly wider.


how did you measure?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 30, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> how did you measure?


Literally point to point with a tape measure


----------



## FaceandHFD (Mar 30, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Literally point to point *with a tape measure*













this is pfl boyo...




measured Gandy's iris diameter and pfl on the pic above(you can see exactly where his p fissure starts and ends and pic is not distorted).

...then divided PFL from pic to iris diameter from pic.

...then multiplied by the average diameter of the human male's iris, which is 11.77mm according to multiple studies.

PFL always comes out at 32.5mm assuming he has an average sized iris.

the human iris cant get larger than 12.5mm without abnormal growth( that I am pretty sure gandy doesn't have) and even when I multiply
by 12.5mm his PFL still is sub 35mm.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 30, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> View attachment 35430
> 
> 
> this is pfl boyo...
> ...


Yes, I know what PFL is. Average of 31.07 mm, standard deviations of 1.79 mm. Hard to believe Chico's PFL is below average. Hard to believe Gandy's is over a standard deviation less than mine.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Mar 30, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Yes, I know what PFL is. Average of 31.07 mm, standard deviations of 1.79 mm. Hard to believe Chico's PFL is below average. Hard to believe Gandy's is over a standard deviation less than mine.


chico's eyes are very squinty and that creates the illusion of very wide pfl.

i think my method makes sense


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 30, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> chico's eyes are very squinty and that creates the illusion of very wide pfl.
> 
> i think my method makes sense


It does, just defies a lot of conventional wisdom. Try measuring Gandy's here:


----------



## G O D (Apr 15, 2019)

I think you don't need to have a very high PFL to be good looking, it just needs to be somewhere between 28-31 (average), I think the vertical length makes the eyes appear wider.
If you have a low PFL you have to compensate it with low vertical length. Nick Bateman is a good example, he seems to have low PFL, that's why he squints in almost every selfie.











Op can you measure his approximate PFL? I would say his PFL is somewhere between 28-30.
Light eyes are also a good halo for narrow eyes.
It's all about ratios, in this case *PFL to PFW ratio. *


----------



## FaceandHFD (Apr 15, 2019)

G O D said:


> I think you don't need to have a very high PFL to be good looking, it just needs to be somewhere between 28-31 (average), I think the vertical length makes the eyes appear wider.
> If you have a low PFL you have to compensate it with low vertical length. Nick Bateman is a good example, he seems to have low PFL, that's why he squints in almost every selfie.
> View attachment 41137
> View attachment 41138
> ...


it think it is about 28mm tbh


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Apr 15, 2019)

prime gandy is such a mogger, the true number one nigga


----------



## her (Aug 10, 2019)

bump


----------



## Zygos4Life (Aug 10, 2019)

Mine is 39mm


----------



## her (Aug 10, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Mine is 39mm


bruh


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 10, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Mine is 39mm





her said:


> bruh


5 standard deviaions above average if true. Just be 1 in 2,000,000 theory.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 10, 2019)

All about the looks, man. The blackpill is serious shit.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 8, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> 5 standard deviaions above average if true. Just be 1 in 2,000,000 theory.


lol


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 8, 2019)

[IMG alt="Butthurt Dweller"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/l/0/26.jpg?1569317849[/IMG]


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 8, 2019)

No PFL for your bug eyes


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 8, 2019)

SirGey said:


> No PFL for your bug eyes


No pfl for your ipd


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 8, 2019)

[IMG alt="Andromeda88"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/m/1/1415.jpg?1570471223[/IMG]


----------



## Preposterous (Oct 9, 2019)

Yeah this applies to 95% of people who have average iris size tbf. If you’re severely myopic like myself (-8.00 diopters JFL) youre gonna have huge eyeballs and irises that you gotta factor in. If I use average iris measurements with my PFL ratios my PFL comes out to only 26.5mm. If I use my actual iris size (just over 13mm diameter) I get 31mm in each eye which seems more likely.

In summary, just myopiamaxx


----------

